# les switcheurs viennent dire bonjour



## naas (10 Octobre 2004)

bonjour   ouh là .. c'est plein de codes ici !  on dirait la matrice  :love:

bon à force de dire a tous que mac c'etait bien il fallait que ça arrive un jour... quoi ?
un switcheur pur linuxien alors les codeurs, si vous voulez venir faire un tour chez nous pour nous apporter la lumière c'est volontier  

marchi :love:

_en plus ce fil nous servira de reference pour les futurs switchers linux / unix _


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

ciel  du racolage actif


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Décembre 2004)

Argh... c'est dur. Si je peux me permettre, oserai-je dénoncer deux catégories de linuxiens:

les développeurs qui veulent de la stabilité et un shell
les bidouilleurs qui prennent leur pied à (re)compiler le noyau
Je fais (plutôt faisais) partie de la première catégorie. Là, no problémo, ceux-là sont prêts volontier à basculer. J'en compte d'ailleurs bientôt deux à mon actif .
Pour les autres, y'a rien à faire, ils aiment perdre deux heures à installer un package, compiler un truc à chaque fois qu'ils ont envie d'utiliser leur machine (je sais, je force le trait).

Il serait aussi très interessant de trouver des linuxiens qui après être passés sous Mac sont revenus en arrière, ou n'utilisent que gentoo ou debian ??? Car de mon point de vue (pas celui d'un geek), je n'ai pas réussi à faire quelque chose sous linux et pas sous mac.


P.S. La seule chose qui me manque cruellement sous mac (et qui peut paraitre absurde) c'est le scroll horizontal dans la fenêtre de terminal (pour suivre les traces JBoss, c'est plus pratique).


----------

